
Widening Highways Never Fixes Traffic. But Darnit, It Did in Texas - bayonetz
http://www.wired.com/2016/04/widening-highways-never-fixes-traffic-darnit-texas/
======
curtis
Widening highways won't help if the highway is not the actual problem. I've
got no proof, but I suspect that the reason that I-5 in Seattle gets bogged
down is because cars can't be drained off of it fast enough during rush hour.
If that's the case adding more lanes wouldn't help.

